# If It Should Be-Poem



## lexxie109

If It Should Be

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should wake me from my sleep 
Then you must do what must be done
For this last battle can't be won. 
You will be sad : I understand 
Don't let your grief stay your hand 
For this day, more than all the rest 
Your love and friendship stand the test. 
We've had so many years 
What is to come will hold no fears 
You'd not want me to suffer, so 
When the time comes, please let me go. 
I know in time you too will see
It is a kindness you do for me 
Although my tail its last has waved 
From pain and suffering I've been saved. 
Do not grieve that it should be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do 
We've been close -we two- these years 
Don't let your heart hold any tears.


----------



## Lori

What a beautiful poem. I have tears in my eyes as I read it. I dread that day...


----------



## Ioana

It is so true and so sad and made me cry also. Did you write it, Lexxie?


----------



## lexxie109

No, I found it on another animal site and really liked it.


----------



## BlueAnimal

Amazing! That's the only word I can use to descrbe it, well maybe a masterpiece of finely crafted words woven into a bittersweet story of what many people have to face at some time with their animals. That brought back memories of times I've feared losing my animals and, even though I'm a guy and I should be ashamed to admit this (I am a little :lol:  ) I had tears in my eyes, too. It's very touching, definitly worth a read for anyone who's lost a pet. Thanks for sharing it with us, lexxie. 

- Randy


----------



## Nicolas

Bittersweet. I just cant seem to hold my tears when something like this happens. It happened to me. I know what am i talking about.


----------



## kitkat

That was another beautiful poem, thanks for sharing it with us, I enjoyed reading it :!:


----------



## catgirl83

How sweet and sad! It made me feel at rest since I had to put Gizzy to sleep this summer. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## SugarMuffin

I haven't lost a cat yet, but I have lost other animals, and that poem really brings tears to my eyes. It is so true...and well written. I really wish animals didn't die so soon


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Beautiful! just want to send this to all of us who have friends waiting across the bridge! RIP sweet babys you are loved & missed so very much!


----------



## beth1954

*Sad Eye*

I lost my pretty black cat yesterday. The poem made me cry but also made me feel better about my decision.


----------



## kenshinkitten

I have lost many cats in my life and that poem makes me cry still. It's been years since I've lost one but it breaks my heart still to think about them.


----------



## RuthC86

omg that is so sad, ive not yet lost one of my cats even my old cat that is now my mums who is about 12 now, but reading that made me fill up. im going to dread ever having a day like that!!


----------



## LucyGyrl

Thank you for sharing the poem. It made me cry but it's something I needed to hear and something that I hope that Lucy feels.


----------



## i.love.my.cats

beautiful and touching poem


----------



## My_Mittens

This made me cry.  Before May I had never had to put down a pet, but doing so is both the hardest and kindest thing you could ever do.


----------



## bubiko

so sad  I am so a fread of this day, and I also know that it will come soon  Thinking of this I can't stop crying, even I know she is still here... today ... Have no idea, how I be able to continiue everyday life without her


----------



## Leanne2112

Oh lord, how lovely but so sad too. We haven't lost a cat thankfully but we had to make the decision to help one of our beloved guinea pigs, Waffle, over the bridge 2 years ago and the decision still haunts me, I feel so guilty, that poem did help.


----------



## cooncatbob

Unconditional love has a price and that price is that we make the decision that they can not make for themselves, to end their suffering and comfort them as they pass from this life to the next.
I rank Samantha's passing in my arms right up with the loss of my parents, that I had to make the painful decision to end her suffering and her life still brings tears to my eyes.
But it was the only decision that love allowed.


----------



## Lucas718

I've read this poem several times over the last few days. It makes me cry every time. Four days ago I had to make the painful decision to have Ziggy put to sleep and even though I question that decision at times, I know in my heart it was the right thing to do.


----------

